
Show HN: Precis – A minimal note-taking app built over GitHub Pages - abhin4v
https://abhin4v.github.io/precis/
======
GhostVII
I was initially confused how this could work, since GitHub pages is only for
static hosting, but it turns out you use it by pushing notes to your repo, and
Precis acts as more of a viewer/organizer for your notes (if I am
understanding it correctly). I don't know if I would call it a note-taking
app, since the actual note taking part is on your own computer rather than on
the website, but it is pretty cool. Very pretty!

~~~
cujic9
+1, especially since all notes are public.

------
gsempe
To me, it looks like the right balance between the Twitter and an actual blog.
I may give it a try. Nice job!

------
AmeyKamat
Seems like interesting way to utilize GitHub. Kudos!

